# Orange Lobster.......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

1 in 10,000,000 odds for an Orange one.....
1 in 5,000,000 odds for a Blue one.....

(I think the blue one looks nicer )

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/rare-orange-lobster-caught-bay-fundy-144421831.html


----------

